# Bowfishing Thread



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's alittle early but I figured I would make a thread for bowfishing discussion over setups,past seasons, and etc.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok first things first post a picture of your rigs.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

My Boat is a work in progress, although that is probably true for about 99% of bowfishing boats out there. This winter I ripped out all the sub floor foam, took of raised decks and switch to flush deck, switched halos to hps and am in the finishing stages of my pusher fan, ill get pics up when im done(hopefully soon, the season is just around the corner)


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where do you fish.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

We just use a canoe or 14 ft john boat. Last year we didnt go much. Too dry around here.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really wanted to last year but I don't wana spend $300 on extra gear for my bow, If the river gets low enough I might try to shoot some with my regular setup and old arrows.


----------



## PSESHOOTER32 (Nov 20, 2012)

my rig is a 18 foot pontoon with the rails cut back for a 6 foot open platform with an aluminum rail with our light rig 6 batteries for lights 2 for boat this year we plan on adding a high platform to shoot off of but still be on the main platform 5 people can shoot comfortably out of it me and my girlfriend went last year and we shot i think a total for the whole year of about 2000 lbs give or take my girlfriend shot a few fish ohio carp and a gar for her first year im surprised how quick she learned she has really picked up a lot of bow skills and also some rifle and shotgun skills as well don't trust her with a pistol yet but bowfishing is deff my number one lookin forward to the ams big 30 tournament this july


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSESHOOTER32 said:


> my rig is a 18 foot pontoon with the rails cut back for a 6 foot open platform with an aluminum rail with our light rig 6 batteries for lights 2 for boat this year we plan on adding a high platform to shoot off of but still be on the main platform 5 people can shoot comfortably out of it me and my girlfriend went last year and we shot i think a total for the whole year of about 2000 lbs give or take my girlfriend shot a few fish ohio carp and a gar for her first year im surprised how quick she learned she has really picked up a lot of bow skills and also some rifle and shotgun skills as well don't trust her with a pistol yet but bowfishing is deff my number one lookin forward to the ams big 30 tournament this july


You fish out on the ohio river.Post a pic of your boat if you dont mind,i would like to see it. A couple of me and my buddys are wanting to make a bowfishing boat but it would probably only hold 2 people cause it is a small john boat.


----------



## PSESHOOTER32 (Nov 20, 2012)

ill try and put a pic on here ive tried before and it doesnt work but i will try if ur going with a john boat get a 16-18 foot and make a 4 foot platform so 1-2 people shoot of it and one from the back thats what we use to do before we sold the john boat but ill try and put u a pic on here and we fish all over ohio not just the river but river is great


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i do alot of bowfishin from the bank or i just wade out into the flats and we always get 20+ pounders


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I found an awesome carp spot the other day but I didnt have my bowfishin bow with me. Im gonna go back tonight and see what I cant get but im gonna sell my old bowfishin reel to my buddy and get a ams ive got a old pse i bought at a pawn shop for a bowfishin bow.


----------

